# Neo-Nazi group in Sweden swarms train station and beat child refugees



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

Disturbing....   Would this happen here??

http://usuncut.com/world/masked-men-storms-swedish-train-station-beating-child-refugees/


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 31, 2016)

Disturbing for sure.......men wearing white sheets in the South come to mind.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

We have our share of Neo-Nazi groups also...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

It will be interesting to see if the attacks on women fall now ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

You mean because you believe that the refugee men are raping women in wild abandon??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

I mean that it has been statistically proven that the rapes and assaults on young women has risen astronomically since they began the refugee program, in so many countries, but because it isn't PC to say it it has been kept from the headlines, yes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I mean that it has been statistically proven that the rapes and assaults on young women has risen astronomically since they began the refugee program, in so many countries, but because it isn't PC to say it it has been kept from the headlines, yes.



I'm against violence and don't agree with these neo-Nazi groups beating and killing people either in the US or elsewhere. 

 You're obviously right about these cases of abusive attacks by refugees in other countries flying under the radar in regards to the media.  I heard of the incident in Germany, but hadn't heard much about anywhere else. 

 I'm not at all saying _all _refugees are bad and should be locked out of a country, but a closer look has to be taken at the criminal element involved for the safety of the citizens of any country who kindly opens its doors to them, that's just common sense.   http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/01/...ks-by-migrant-men-swedens-record-is-shameful/


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

As always, Sea, your moderate touch brings things to a well-balanced place.

My shock-jock reply was meant as a way to shake us all loose of our illusions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

No illusions here my friend.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

You're one of the relatively few.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You're one of the relatively few.



Lumping an entire ethnic group into a ball and insinuating they are quilty of an increase in rapes without any proof... because  of an increase in rapes happened on one country... Then musing if perhaps women wouldn't be raped now as a result of the neo-Nazi beating children in Stockholm....  is a bit over the top...  Don't you think?   I have no Illusions as to what that means..


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2016)

In the cases of attacks by refugees, I'll wait till all the facts are in because, as usual, much of the news reporting is sensationalized to stir the pot, not all involved in these incidents are refugees or as simple as it may sound, but, typical of the fear mongers who want to present a particular picture to further their cause whatever that may be. 

The headlines about the rise in such incidents are questionable as well it seems it was a New Year's Eve occurrence mainly when most of this took place.

http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/01/cologne-refugees-migrants-merkel/423708/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ex-attacks-claimed-to-be-Syrian-refugees.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Lumping an entire ethnic group into a ball and insinuating they are quilty of an increase in rapes without any proof... because  of an increase in rapes happened on one country... Then musing if perhaps women wouldn't be raped now as a result of the neo-Nazi beating children in Stockholm....  is a bit over the top...  Don't you think?   I have no Illusions as to what that means..



Wasn't lumping the entire group together - only the teen-aged males. 

No proof? Check the stats. 

One country? Germany, Sweden, Syria, Amsterdam, New York ... 

Those "children" were mainly gang members - old enough to know right from wrong. 

A "bit over the top" is allowing these atrocities to women to continue with nobody taking any political action at all.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 31, 2016)

The 'article' is biased but apparently so were the actions of the protesting "group".

 Unbridled mass immigration including hordes crossing the border en masse in combination with mass ****** assaults/groping sessions both which seemed/were suppressed in beginning stages will lead to reactionary protests like this both for the suppression(implies cover up & forced agenda) &  who committed many of those acts. If the media & government had allowed routine reporting of many of these immigrant related/involved incidents the reaction wouldn't be so visceral. Attempting a preemptive politically correct response allowed for a build up of frustration and lack of trust of many of these European governments.

All that being said if these groups are guilty of assaults, hate crimes etc then prosecute them. If arrests of individuals earlier in the process had been made/made public for discriminatory behavior we would've probably been talking individual people instead of groups of people on both sides.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

That's the rub, I think - how is it a "hate crime" when you're eliminating the "hate crimes"? 

But yes, totally agree - if earlier action had been taken instead of sweeping it under the rug, things might not have come to such a head.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> That's the rub, I think - how is it a "hate crime" when you're eliminating the "hate crimes"?
> 
> But yes, totally agree - if earlier action had been taken instead of sweeping it under the rug, things might not have come to such a head.



So beating up children is a way to eliminate "hate crimes"  ????      I did not know that..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> One country? Germany, Sweden, Syria, Amsterdam, New York ...



From what I've read, you can add Finland to that list.



WhatInThe said:


> If the media & government had allowed routine reporting of many of these immigrant related/involved incidents the reaction wouldn't be so visceral.
> All that being said if these groups are guilty of assaults, hate crimes etc then prosecute them. If arrests of individuals earlier in the process had been made/made public for discriminatory behavior we would've probably been talking individual people instead of groups of people on both sides.



I agree.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> So beating up children is a way to eliminate "hate crimes"  ????      I did not know that..



You seem to be fixated on the word "children", and I realize it is intended to garner emotional support, but do we know how old these "children" really were? 

The article doesn't say, but it does mention:



> Some of them join gangs and engage in criminal behavior.



If they're old enough to do that, they're old enough to suffer the consequences of their actions.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm guessing you would support vigilante groups here?   We could get the KKK to come in and fight Chicago Street gangs... wouldn't THAT be fun??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

The KKK - at least, the old KKK - is long gone.

I would form my own vigilante group to take out the street gangs.

It wouldn't be fun but it would be necessary. 

But of course, the bad guys' rights would have been violated, so we could arrest all the vigilantes and let the bad guys out on the street again. Enjoy yourself when THAT happens. 

Oh, wait ... it already has ...


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Wasn't lumping the entire group together - only the teen-aged males.
> 
> No proof? Check the stats.
> 
> ...





SeaBreeze said:


> From what I've read, you can add Finland to that list.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.




I haven't been able to find the exact stats indicating the rise of rapes correlating to the refugee migration. Can someone help?

I did see there was a mass rape situation that happened in the countries listed around the same time frame by a bunch of sickos, but, I'm having trouble finding stats saying rapes weren't a significant issue in many of these places even before this refugee crisis at various times.  I'm not being facetious, I was getting a headache searching for my own interest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> If they're old enough to do that, they're old enough to suffer the consequences of their actions.



Here's the action of a young 'child' of 15. http://www.buzzfeed.com/franciswhittaker/woman-stabbed-to-death-at-swedish-asylum-center#.eov6EowAOJ



> A 22-year-old woman was stabbed to death while working at a center for teenage asylum-seekers in Mölndal, near Gothenburg, western Sweden, late on Monday.
> 
> Police have arrested a 15-year-old boy who was staying at the center, the BBCreported.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> The KKK - at least, the old KKK - is long gone.
> 
> I would form my own vigilante group to take out the street gangs.
> 
> ...



unbelievable...


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> unbelievable...




What's really astonishing is their high rate of sex crimes before the migration and nothing was being done about that, same in these other countries as well as our own being numero uno. 

http://www.wonderslist.com/10-countries-highest-rape-crime/

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/rape-culture-germany-cologne-new-years-2016-876

From link above:

This article was originally published on VICE Germany
Ever since New Year's Eve, German media have largely been discussing the violence at Cologne's central train station in terms of a rape culture that was imported into Germany – simply because the perpetrators in this case looked "Arab" or "North African", according to witnesses. The only point being, of course, that the men weren't white.
That's an idea that renders sexualised violence and theft harmless by trivialising and exorcising both notions. The fact that our society and its institutions aren't in any position to protect those affected by the violence and identify its culprits doesn't in any way mean that there's never been sexualised violence in Germany before. In fact, Germany's rape culture is deeply rooted in our collective psyche.
****** assaults and even rape happen every year at big events like Oktoberfest. "The way to the toilet alone is like running the gauntlet: within 50 feet, you can be sure to tally three hugs from drunken strangers, two pats on the ass, someone looking up your dirndl and some beer purposely splashed right down your cleavage," wrote Karoline Beisel and Beate Wild in 2011, in the _Süddeutsche Zeitung_. An average of 10 reported rapes take place each year at Oktoberfest. The estimated number of unreported cases is 200.
A 2004 study on the living conditions, security and health of women in Germany, showed that 13 percent of German women have experienced a form of criminal sexualised violence. The scandal is that only 8 percent of these women filed a complaint with the police. If you include multiple complaints, then the figure decreases to 5 percent. That means that an incredible 95 percent of women in Germany who experience ****** violence don't report it to the police.
*According to German law, in order to get a conviction for ****** assault, the victim must prove that they resisted the violence.
*
Yet the media would still rather talk at length about false accusations, even if they are rare. Depending on the statistics and the country, they account for between 1 and 9 percent of all reported cases – in Germany that number lies between 3 and 5 percent.
The reason behind all that is that in German law, the victim's behaviour plays a big role when it comes to ****** assault. In order to get a conviction, the victim must prove that they resisted the violence. This is a completely absurd requirement, largely based on numerous myths about how sexualised violence is carried out. That's why staring in shock – a common and natural reaction to violence – often leads to the perpetrator being acquitted. Just imagine that the burden of proof for theft lay on whether the person robbed had adequately defended themselves: "Sorry Miss, you didn't hold on to your purse tight enough, it's your own fault."
Amid all this, the perpetrator's skin colour or religion is irrelevant. With what happened in Cologne, we'll have to see whether those ****** assaults end up being as thoroughly investigated as the property theft that occurred simultaneously. To date, 90 women have filed complaints according to Zeit Online, with 75 percent of them concerning ****** offences. Two of them are rape cases.
​


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> The KKK - at least, the old KKK - is long gone.
> 
> I would form my own vigilante group to take out the street gangs.
> 
> ...



Phil, this reminds me of Guardian Angels..the street patrol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I haven't been able to find the exact stats indicating the rise of rapes correlating to the refugee migration. Can someone help?



I'm just learning about this issue from the bits I hear in the main stream media, which hasn't been much, as I understand there's been some suppression of these events.  I don't know if you'll find any exact stats because of this, not at this time anyway.  I'm taking in information from other sources also, as I have over the years on other topics.  Keeping an open mind, and just listening to both sides now, taking the main stream and alternative with a grain of salt.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Phil, this reminds me of Guardian Angels..the street patrol.



So now we have open season on people?   Forget the Police and the right of being considered innocent until proven guilty?   Wondering how you would make the determination WHO was a gang member and who wasn't...  or maybe just gun down anyone fitting the "profile"?


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Seabreeze...that video was really spot-on.  I totally agree with all the points made..and this video was super.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

I found the video hateful, but it's from The Rebel Media so that's to be expected?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm just learning about this issue from the bits I hear in the main stream media, which hasn't been much, as I understand there's been some suppression of these events. I don't know if you'll find any exact stats because of this, not at this time anyway. I'm taking in information from other sources also, as I have over the years on other topics. Keeping an open mind, and just listening to both sides now, taking the main stream and alternative with a grain of salt.



I'm mainly referencing the comments and quoted the statements made about there being stats showing this rise due to the refugees, I still don't see anything to support those comments is all I'm saying.  

Anyone can feel free to criticise factions of any religion who commit crimes, my gripe is why be hypocritical about it though and suddenly be up in arms as if, these people are the only people committing such crimes.  We all around the world have been fighting against treating each other as second class citizens forever, there's nothing new there, women and others in this country are still fighting and will continue to do so.  I can understand not wanting people bringing in even more of their own craziness, that I do see wanting to fight against, but, is that really something that the refugees are doing or those people who came over legally and or as plants, not the majority, just some of the same people who have been making their way around the world trying to advance their causes whatever their religious or racist, surpressive views may be.

Is there a problem with Jihad, Isis putting plants and causing problems around the world, and possibly even being the cause in these rape instances, I don't doubt it.  But when we allow either side to sensationalize and misrepresent what's going own to progress an agenda for the negative, no one is going to win and some people on both sides want a war amongst the people.  It's taking the bait and level heads need to prevail.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Phil, this reminds me of Guardian Angels..the street patrol.



Except - I don't recall exactly, but - I don't think they used brute force. They trained in martial arts, yes, but they were still trying to work through "The System" - calling police when they saw something on patrol.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 31, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> So now we have open season on people?   Forget the Police and the right of being considered innocent until proven guilty?   Wondering how you would make the determination WHO was a gang member and who wasn't...  or maybe just gun down anyone fitting the "profile"?



I mentioned the Guardian Angels...here is their website.  QS..your above remarks addressed to me do not represent anything I think...so why are they addressed to me?

http://www.guardianangels.org


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes..and they are a great help as I recall...however..I don't support brute force.  It becomes anarchy.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I found the video hateful, but it's from The Rebel Media so that's to be expected?



The guy speaking is a complete hate monger, wouldn't give his thoughts the time of day, he's hilarious.  He writes for Prison Planet where every article could come directly from the farthest of the farthest right winged media station in the US.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> I mentioned the Guardian Angels...here is their website.  QS..your above remarks addressed to me do not represent anything I think...so why are they addressed to me?
> 
> http://www.guardianangels.org



Sorry....  It was meant for phil..


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 31, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Sorry....  It was meant for phil..



No problem, QS


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

> Sweden now has the second highest number of rapes in the world, after South Africa, which at 53.2 per 100,000 is six times higher than the United States. Statistics now suggest that 1 out of every 4 Swedish women will be raped.
> 
> 
> In 2003, Sweden's rape statistics  were higher than average at 9.24, but in 2005 they shot up to 36.8 and  by 2008 were up to 53.2. Now they are almost certainly even higher as  Muslim immigrants continue forming a larger percentage of the  population.
> ...


source




> *Rape Epidemic*
> Something else that Muslim immigration appears to have brought to Norway is what some here call "a rape epidemic."
> 
> 
> ...


source



> Although the rape took place  in June, police kept silent about it for nearly three months, until  local media published a story about the crime. According to an editorial  comment in the newspaper _Westfalen-Blatt_, police are refusing to  go public about crimes involving refugees and migrants because they do  not want to give legitimacy to critics of mass migration.
> A 13-year-old Muslim girl was raped by another asylum seeker at a  refugee facility in Detmold, a city in west-central Germany. The girl  and her mother reportedly fled their homeland to escape a culture of  ****** violence.
> Approximately 80% of the refugees/migrants at the shelter in  Munich are male... the price for sex with female asylum seekers is ten  euros. — Bavarian Broadcasting (_Bayerischer Rundfunk_).
> Police in the Bavarian town of Mering, where a 16-year-old-girl  was raped on September 11, have issued a warning to parents not to allow  their children to go outside unaccompanied. In the Bavarian town of  Pocking, administrators of the Wilhelm-Diess-Gymnasium have warned  parents not to let their daughter's wear revealing clothing in order to  avoid "misunderstandings."
> ...


source



> The participation of Muslim migrants in the rape jihad is, of course, the fact most desperately suppressed by German officials. Mrs. Merkel earned her “Person of the Year” honors from left-leaning relic Time magazine by rolling out the red carpet for a staggering 1.1 million migrants in 2015 — infuriating the German public and spurring the migrant tsunami now washing over neighboring countries. In this information clampdown, the nightmare of the victimized women turns out to be the chancellor’s good fortune: Police on the scene were so outnumbered and outmaneuvered by the assailants that it was physically impossible for them to get near most of the women being savaged, much less make arrests. Most of the perps will never be identified.


source

There are hundreds if not thousands of such articles and stats available. You need only know how to search for them.

And, if that's not enough, take a tour on the Dark Web - you'll find a few thousand more, a lot rougher in their language but pointing out the same thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow, thanks Phil, disturbingly eye-opening.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> source
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I know how to find propaganda, that's easy, I looked to the Bra site for the stats, they still don't totally correlate as written.

I read the sites compared the info to the what the Bra site, (which at least one of those sites claimed to have gotten their info from), stated for actual causes and nowhere was anything similar in cause and effect. A lot of what they said the rise for reports is their numbers is partly due to their new classification system the quotes are bits and pieces from sites mostly having an agenda. I'm not saying there isn't any increase, but some of what's been reported in some of the articles listed are just twisted information people chose to write nothing more it works for those who wish it to work for whatever reasoning, not for everyone. BTW, Gatestone, is a conservative think tank site.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Wasn't lumping the entire group together - only the teen-aged males.
> 
> No proof? Check the stats.
> 
> ...



I'm all for taking action to reduce attacks on women but I favour police action over political action.
I also favour education campaigns to inform new migrants of the expectations and social mores of the host country. 
Especially for men and mothers of children.

Stats are a problem. Every assault by a foreign male on a local female is likely to be reported.
Assaults by local men on foreign females less likely because of the shame factor.

Assaults by a family member in both groups are likely to go unreported. Shame factor again.

Whatever the stats, measures need to be taken to make sure everyone knows that action will be taken if a woman reports ****** assault.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 31, 2016)

No stats in this article and few details, but the details are disturbing.



> Tension against refugees is mounting in Europe, and violent, xenophobic episodes targeting asylum seekers are becoming more common. The latest, in Stockholm, Sweden, is particularly brutal: Around 9pm on Jan. 29, a mob of dozens of masked men marched through the city’s central station, distributing leaflets promising to give “the North African street children who are roaming around the punishment they deserve.”
> Footage shows the men running through the station, and according to witnesses, at least three refugees were beaten up. The action, carried out by what seems to be groups of hooligans, found the approval of Sweden’s neo-Nazi party, which declared the areas around the station to be “cleaned up” of “criminal immigrants from North Africa.” The following morning, on Jan. 30, the country’s Democratic party, which holds anti-immigration positions, demanded that the government resign for its immigration politics.
> 
> According to Swedish newspaper Aftonbladet (link in Swedish), a witness reported seeing several masked men attacking foreign-looking people also at Sergel Square, in the vicinity of the station. The police said they found about 70 masked people upon their arrival in the station.
> ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Yes, I know how to find propaganda, that's easy, I looked to the Bra site for the stats, they still don't totally correlate as written.
> 
> I read the sites compared the info to the what the Bra site, (which at least one of those sites claimed to have gotten their info from), stated for actual causes and nowhere was anything similar in cause and effect. A lot of what they said the rise for reports is their numbers is partly due to their new classification system the quotes are bits and pieces from sites mostly having an agenda. I'm not saying there isn't any increase, but some of what's been reported in some of the articles listed are just twisted information people chose to write nothing more it works for those who wish it to work for whatever reasoning, not for everyone. BTW, Gatestone, is a conservative think tank site.



I guess it's true - there are none so blind as those who will not see.

I could spend all day throwing stats and sites at you, and you could do the same to me. 

I'm done playing the game. I tried, but it's a game that, like gun control and abortion, will never be won.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 31, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I guess it's true - there are none so blind as those who will not see.
> 
> I could spend all day throwing stats and sites at you, and you could do the same to me.
> 
> I'm done playing the game. I tried, but it's a game that, like gun control and abortion, will never be won.



I don't see it as a game, but, I'm fine not continuing the discussion with you as it does seem pointless.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 31, 2016)

Speaking of rape - it's never far from the surface. 
Take a look at this group who go by the name Return of Kings and who, among other things, sanction rape.



> http://www.smh.com.au/national/supp...-kings-to-meet-in-sydney-20160201-gmikrh.html



Here is their blog site - http://www.rooshv.com/full-city-lis...tional-meetup-day-on-february-6#disqus_thread


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Except - I don't recall exactly, but - I don't think they used brute force. They trained in martial arts, yes, but they were still trying to work through "The System" - calling police when they saw something on patrol.



Looks like they're still in action Phil, and patrolling NY subways due to recent stabbing crimes.  Just like in Chicago, the cops aren't effective in taking care of street crime, so many people are glad to see law abiding groups like the Guardian Angels on the streets taking care of business.  If we could clone them and send them to Chicago, the street gangs would slowly disappear, and I bet the residents would be thankful...I know I would if I lived in a place like that with all the violent gangs!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 2, 2016)

To compare the Guardian Angels to the Neo-Nazis is funny, BTW, I was a GA for about a minute, back then they were quite sexist and I stopped going because of some of the guys were a little too friendly at times. I remember one night some tourist taking a picture of a few of us as we were getting off patrolling the Bronxville station in Westchester County. I was terrible at it anyway, I remember someone on the subway laughing at me for taking part, saying are you sure you should be part of this group. I knew I was in over my head from the get to, I thought I was just joining a neighborhood watch group, but, once I got there, I felt I had to see it through. 



And for the record, at least back then, many of them didn't have any martial arts training. Also, we women weren't allowed inside the parts of the headquarters. That was another thing that ticked me off, aside from the fact I had no business being involved in the first place.

PS....having said that, I still had respect for what they did when it came to protecting the areas they patrolled, they did some good often.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

April, I thought Curtis was a martial arts nut and insisted on everyone training. I must have heard wrong.

Sorry for your troubles - that never hit the news either.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like they're still in action Phil, and patrolling NY subways due to recent stabbing crimes.  Just like in Chicago, the cops aren't effective in taking care of street crime, so many people are glad to see law abiding groups like the Guardian Angels on the streets taking care of business.  If we could clone them and send them to Chicago, the street gangs would slowly disappear, and I bet the residents would be thankful...I know I would if I lived in a place like that with all the violent gangs!



The Commissioner is a jerk.

I'm glad the Angels are still out there.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 3, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> April, I thought Curtis was a martial arts nut and insisted on everyone training. I must have heard wrong.
> 
> *Sorry for your troubles - that never hit the news either*.



Thanks, there were some stories about it in later years, but they blamed some of it on Lisa, his wife, saying she didn't want other women around hubby, so they kept the women out of the office area and other such nonsense.  It was a long time ago, I don't remember all the details as those stories came out long after I departed from the group.  As far as the martial arts, it is possible the guys went on to learn some methods as they stay on in the group, but, I know those I was with, didn't have much of a clue and we really had strict orders not to get into physical confrontations, just to be on the lookout and alert authorities if criminal activity was in progress, but of course, there was no you wouldn't just sit and watch someone getting beat down without trying to stop it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2016)

I think I was out of the city by the time a lot of the bad stuff went down.

For example, I never knew he was shot in Chicago in 1990.


----------

